# One month private hire insurance



## Daniel4067 (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi every one 
I am new to private hire so I decided to try uber and I bought one month insurance when trying to upload document they rejecting the schedule saying it expire too soon 

Can someone advice me what to do ??

I appreciate it


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Daniel4067 said:


> Hi every one
> I am new to private hire so I decided to try uber and I bought one month insurance when trying to upload document they rejecting the schedule saying it expire too soon
> 
> Can someone advice me what to do ??
> ...


Purchase insurance for a longer period. Cancel it early for the refund if you quit driving.


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

$4200 for the year, Progressive, you pay monthly, just hope you don't actually need it because they suck!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

MercDuke said:


> $4200 for the year, Progressive, you pay monthly, just hope you don't actually need it because they suck!


That's not a bad rate... but that's not good to hear it's a lousy policy 

I'd shell out for a more expensive policy if that's the case.


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

Honestly, they may not suck, maybe the only people who post about Insurance Companies on the Internet are people who have bad experiences. They do have a lot of bad reviews, BUT, they must be also providing good service or they would not be one of the largest Insurers in the USA, right? My current insurer is USAA, and they do provide Rideshare Gap, which I have for period 1 coverage, but they don't do Limo/Taxi Policies....


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

MercDuke said:


> Honestly, they may not suck, maybe the only people who post about Insurance Companies on the Internet are people who have bad experiences. They do have a lot of bad reviews, BUT, they must be also providing good service or they would not be one of the largest Insurers in the USA, right? My current insurer is USAA, and they do provide Rideshare Gap, which I have for period 1 coverage, but they don't do Limo/Taxi Policies....


I was with Geico commercial when i had taxi insurance.

Now i'm back on USAA for personal coverage

The taxis i drive now are Self insured by the cab company.

I've had 3 accidents i wasn't at fault on and they haven't charged me a dime.

Free towing ($10 to me if i change a tire) $800 deductible only if you are "at fault, or shared fault" (at $5 a taxi shift) no deductible if you're terminated due to being at fault.

{The way i understand it, it's in their best interest for me to not be at fault, cause then they can go after a heck of a lot more than $800 from the other parties' insurance}

Also no deductible for customer damage or "comprehensive incidents" No deductible for blown tires, cracked windshields, hail storms, A jerk throwing rocks off an overpass, ect.

I back to the shop on a donut about once a year or so and it's a matter of going up to the shop supervisor writing up the car's tire and wiping my hands of the situation.

The reality is that the cab companies insurance is without a doubt the best insurance i've ever had and covers way more than any insurance i've ever had, and has been the easiest to deal with of any insurance company i've ever had.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Daniel4067 said:


> Hi every one
> I am new to private hire so I decided to try uber and I bought one month insurance when trying to upload document they rejecting the schedule saying it expire too soon
> 
> Can someone advice me what to do ??
> ...


Where in the hell do you get month to month commercial insurance at? Been at the gig for 18 years and switched to 3 different commercial carriers. After completing very lengthy in depth applications the down payment alone was more than most personal yearly insurance premiums.


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

Progressive has a monthly payment plan, so it's sort of like month to month. I think if you cancel you can stop making the payments.


----------

